# 2013 Gibson Les Paul at L&M Edmonton Highlands for $1550



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

__





Gear Hunter


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com





Hope this helps


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

wonder if it's a Classic with a replaced TRC. If I had time would run over, but I do not. A Standard at that price today would be incredible.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

May be a Signature T. I've had 2 of them(still have 1), great guitars.

edit: if it is a T covers have been added as well as the TRC and knobs changed.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like a ebony traditional. the caramel bursts that year were gorgeous. L&M were blowing out traditionals in early '14 for $1600.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

That's a killer deal. According to the site, the original price is 100 million dollars!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

isoneedacoffee said:


> According to the site, the original price is 100 million dollars!


those north end dudes have a tough time with numbers


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> That's a killer deal. According to the site, the original price is 100 million dollars!


Noticed that. Seems reasonable.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Looks like a ebony traditional. the caramel bursts that year were gorgeous. L&M were blowing out traditionals in early '14 for $1600.


It doesn't appear that an ebony model was available. Unless that's the Chicago blue, but it doesn't look like it to me on my phone. 









Gibson Les Paul New Traditional 2013


[:en]



www.gibsontraditional.com


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

fretzel said:


> It doesn't appear that an ebony model was available. Unless that's the Chicago blue, but it doesn't look like it to me on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt think there was.
Sig T it could be. 
My wife only let me start buying LP's in 2014.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Unfortunately its black. Black and rosewood just don't look good together. Like wearing black jeans and brown boots.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't think it' a Traditional unless the tuners have been changed...?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Griff said:


> I don't think it' a Traditional unless the tuners have been changed...?


I forgot to mention that in regards to a sig T. That is another thing that would have been changed. 

Of the 2 I had, one had covers put on the pickups and the trc changed. The other- trc, tuners, pickups, and knobs.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

It is “...no longer available...” as confirmed by Jeff on the phone :-(


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Standard T Ebony. 
Les Paul on the head stock was printed on close to the trc. Theres another example on Reverb.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I think its a classic and someone put covers on the pickups and changed the trc. Would make sense too. I recently picked up a classic for less than that at l&m. 

Glad someone bought it. LOL


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

pat6969 said:


> Unfortunately its black. Black and rosewood just don't look good together.


Oh yeah they do.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

fretzel said:


> I think its a classic and someone put covers on the pickups and changed the trc. Would make sense too. I recently picked up a classic for less than that at l&m.
> 
> Glad someone bought it. LOL



I paid a lot more for a Classic recently, but it was a 2019 (I paid less than the price listed here):









Gibson - Les Paul Classic - Honeyburst


Gibson - Les Paul Classic - Honeyburst




www.long-mcquade.com






But mine has a killer top so I'm OK with it:












What I wasn't so OK with was finding out that they have a pcb board in them. So that is coming out, along with the rest of the electronics. New pots are going in along with Orange Drop capacitors and a set of double-cream V59s from JS Moore. My tech got everything today, and will get to it next week.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

@colchar i think i got extremely lucky. I wasn't looking to buy but happened to notice a gold top classic with p90's(2018). Thought I'd just glance at the price. It was used for $1300. Had to look back a couple more times. This one has the orange drop too. I was even able to get it in the closing days of the 0% finance month.

Edit-is that one yours? If not, similar top?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> Oh yeah they do.


Nope.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

fretzel said:


> @colchar i think i got extremely lucky. I wasn't looking to buy but happened to notice a gold top classic with p90's(2018). Thought I'd just glance at the price. It was used for $1300. Had to look back a couple more times. This one has the orange drop too. I was even able to get it in the closing days of the 0% finance month.
> 
> Edit-is that one yours? If not, similar top?



Yes, that is mine. I snapped that picture the day I bought it.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

colchar said:


> Yes, that is mine. I snapped that picture the day I bought it.


Very nice finish!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> Nope.


Im with you....everytime Id look at it I'd think it fell just short of being a LP Custom.
Itd be like dating Hailie Duff, and constantly thinking why didnt I go for Hillary?
Absolute torture.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

re: above "likes"
shut down the internet, it took years, but we finally found the one thing you 2 could agree on lol


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Im with you....everytime Id look at it I'd think it fell just short of being a LP Custom.
> Itd be like dating Hailie Duff, and constantly thinking why didnt I go for Hillary?
> Absolute torture.
> View attachment 357300


 I'd make an exception for her!! Not for the ugly LP.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> re: above "likes"
> shut down the internet, it took years, but we finally found the one thing you 2 could agree on lol


dude just liked the shoes & pants colour combo. has no idea on the rest of it


----------

